# Why Are You Here On Talk Classical?



## Andy Loochazee

I am having trouble setting up a poll but I would be interested to hear which of the following situations best describes your reason for being here:

1. I am new or pretty new to classical music and hope to get some advice/clues on how to progress further.

2. I am not a complete beginner but I still feel very wobbly about the subject, and aim to brush up my knowledge a lot further.

3. I know quite a lot about classical music already but I still reckon there's a lot more that I can learn from this place from what I have seen so far by asking questions and seeking advice on best buys.

4. I am pretty confident that I know my way around the subject sufficiently well that I probably won't learn much here, but I am not ruling out the possibility and in any event I still find the place interesting to observe and participate.

5. I know all I need to know about classical music, and I prefer to consult other sources of information where I might need to check up on specific issues and am here mainly to try to assist others progress further in those areas of the subject that I know well.

6. None of the above applies accurately enough to describe why I am here. Best to say I just drifted in one day out of curiosity and have stuck around for my general amusement. I may not stay much longer.

7. None of the above applies accurately enough to describe why I am here. Best to say that I just drifted in one day out of curiosity and have stuck around for my general amusement. I may stay a while longer yet as it seems a nice place for a chat and to see what's going on.


----------



## Elgarian

Suggested extra option, Andy:

8. I come here mainly to participate in the entertaining polls.


----------



## muxamed

Elgarian said:


> Suggested extra option, Andy:
> 
> 8. I come here mainly to participate in the entertaining polls.


Good one


----------



## Lukecash12

Number 6. And for the free fondue, of course.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Elgarian said:


> Suggested extra option, Andy:
> 
> 8. I come here mainly to participate in the entertaining polls.


Thanks Elgarian but I don't want to make it yet more complex.

The cursed "poll" facility wouldn't work. It said there were too many words, but it didn't allow me to edit it, so I had to a quick hatchet job or lose the whole lot.

I think that it should be interesting to get some reactions to these questions.


----------



## Weston

I choose Door No. 3. I've been listening to classical music in earnest since about 1968, but there is much here in this forum to learn. 

There is another reason not listed, however. It is next to impossible to find knowledgeable folks with which to share my enthusiasm for this art form in the "real world," that is the area in which I live. Sure there are patrons of the arts, but they won't have time or are unwilling to discuss them.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

id say 2: ive been around classical music my entire life, but strayed away from it for a while and so i still dont know as much as i would like. so im here to learn about new composers and talk to people who actually know how to appreciate music as opposed to people who say they like music when in all honesty they just dont like silence.


----------



## Krummhorn

*An answer regarding the poll facility*



Andy Loochazee said:


> . . . The cursed "poll" facility wouldn't work. It said there were too many words, but it didn't allow me to edit it, so I had to a quick hatchet job or lose the whole lot.


FYI ... there is a 100 character limit (includes spaces and punctuation) for each poll field.

The forum staff is always willing to assist members in situations like this ... all one has to do is ask . If you provide us with what needs to be in each field (within the 100 character limit), the staff can add a poll to this thread.

I tested the poll facility and it is working correctly.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

I choose you, Pikachu, ekhm - I choose you, no. 1.


----------



## Polednice

The options don't really apply to me. Although I might be able to assess how confident I feel in my knowledge and how much I might learn from T-C, that's nothing to do with why I'm here. I came purely because I don't have any 'real' friends who listen to classical music and I was tired of not being able to share my passion with anyone.


----------



## Aramis

_*TO SEEK THE HOLY GRAIL *_


----------



## Tapkaara

I am here because I am a loser and a glutton for punishment. Plus I like the smell.


----------



## emiellucifuge

At first I came to brush up on my musical collection and listening but do check other sources (i.e. books) for all my theoretical or historical questions. 

I do enjoy helping the newbies now and also participating in debates over topics which allow conflicting views.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird

mostly i like to read the funny arguments people have


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> I am here because I am a loser and a glutton for punishment. Plus I like the smell.


But we know that we're _all _here for those reasons, Erik. I think the poll is mainly about reasons other than these.


----------



## Ilych

While I find TC very educational and get great recommendations I am mainly here because it is so nice to be able to discuss classical music freely. In the USA people who love classical music are very few and far between. There is no one I know who likes it. 

Granted in major cities like New York that is not so much the case, but I have been sentenced to the nether regions of Texas through the vagaries of fate. Here the annual rodeo is about the highest cultural offering.

Actually I try to keep it a secret because when I do confess my love for classical music I am treated, not so much with scorn, but as though I had a bizarre abnormality.

I just stumbled upon TC and I am so glad I did. I love the cat fights. This site is a lot of fun!


----------



## Lukecash12

Polednice said:


> The options don't really apply to me. Although I might be able to assess how confident I feel in my knowledge and how much I might learn from T-C, that's nothing to do with why I'm here. I came purely because I don't have any 'real' friends who listen to classical music and I was tired of not being able to share my passion with anyone.


Amen to that, Brother.


----------



## Lukecash12

Aramis said:


> _*TO SEEK THE HOLY GRAIL *_


Ummm.... no. The Holy Grail is in the Castle Aaaaggggghhhh. The real trick is trying to take it away from the French.


----------



## Tapkaara

Lukecash12 said:


> Ummm.... no. The Holy Grail is in the Castle Aaaaggggghhhh. The real trick is trying to take it away from the French.


Seems to be a lot of farting in my general direction these days...


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> Seems to be a lot of farting in my general direction these days...


Woops..... sorry about that.


----------



## Tapkaara

Lukecash12 said:


> Woops..... sorry about that.


"That rabbit's dynamite." Oh no...I think this is becomeing the Monty Python quote thread...


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> "That rabbit's dynamite." Oh no...I think this is becomeing the Monty Python quote thread...


Let's not make a Monty Python Quote thread, for "it is a silly place."


----------



## bongos

your arm's off !!!

no ,no just a flesh wound


----------



## emiellucifuge

Lukecash12 said:


> Let's not make a Monty Python Quote thread, for "it is a silly place."


Yes we all must be punished. 
Spank me

and me!

and me!

oh yes do spank us.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Oi, you lot, would you kindly refrain from messing up my survey. This is serious stuff, begorrah.

Since he offered, I have asked the nice Mr K to add a poll to this thread, which hopefully will be available soon. Please do your best to answer the poll as best you can despite all the humorous comments which I find hilarious too. The poll will add an extra option to cater for Polednice's very valid point.

In the meantime, I want to tell you a joke, which I heard the other day. It's got damn all to do with this thread, but so what? I'll give yers the clean version, so I will, begorrah and begorrah ("begorrah" is Irish for nothing in particular, they just use it a lot; not that I'm Irish, nor am I Italian for that matter, just a stupid name I chanced upon).

Right, here's the joke. It may appeal to older members, so if you don't get it ask your parents (or grandparents more likely, begorrah, stop it):

.............

* Dating in the 1960s*

It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1961, and Fred had a date with Peggy Sue.

He arrived at her house and rang the bell.

'Oh, come on in!' Peggy Sue's mother said as she welcomed Fred in.

'Have a seat in the living room. Would you like something to drink? Lemonade? Iced tea?'

'Iced tea, please,' Fred said.

Mom brought the iced tea.

'So, what are you and Peggy planning to do tonight?' she asked.

'Oh, probably catch a movie and then maybe grab a bite to eat at the malt shop, maybe take a walk on the beach.'

'Peggy likes to screw, you know,' Mom informed him.

'Really?' Fred replied, his eyebrows rising.

'Oh yes,' the mother continued, 'When she goes out with her friends, that's all they do! Screw, again and again !!'

'Is that so?' asked Fred, incredulously.

'Yes,' said the mother. As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!'

'Well, thanks for the tip!' Fred said as he began thinking about alternate plans for the evening.

A moment later, Peggy Sue came down the stairs looking pretty as a picture, wearing a pink blouse and a hooped skirt, and with her hair tied back in a bouncy ponytail.

She greeted Fred.

'Have fun, kids!' the mother said as they left.

Two hours later, a completely disheveled Peggy Sue burst into the house, a shoe missing, hair ruffled, her skirt torn, and slammed the front door behind her.

'The Twist, Mum!' she angrily yelled to her mother in the kitchen.

'The f**king dance is called 'The Twist !!!!'


----------



## Lukecash12

Andy Loochazee said:


> Oi, you lot, would you kindly refrain from messing up my survey. This is serious stuff, begorrah.
> 
> Since he offered, I have asked the nice Mr K to add a poll to this thread, which hopefully will be available soon. Please do your best to answer the poll as best you can despite all the humorous comments which I find hilarious too. The poll will add an extra option to cater for Polednice's very valid point.
> 
> In the meantime, I want to tell you a joke, which I heard the other day. It's got damn all to do with this thread, but so what? I'll give yers the clean version, so I will, begorrah and begorrah ("begorrah" is Irish for nothing in particular, they just use it a lot; not that I'm Irish, nor am I Italian for that matter, just a stupid name I chanced upon).
> 
> Right, here's the joke. It may appeal to older members, so if you don't get it ask your parents (or grandparents more likely, begorrah, stop it):
> 
> .............
> 
> * Dating in the 1960s*
> 
> It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1961, and Fred had a date with Peggy Sue.
> 
> He arrived at her house and rang the bell.
> 
> 'Oh, come on in!' Peggy Sue's mother said as she welcomed Fred in.
> 
> 'Have a seat in the living room. Would you like something to drink? Lemonade? Iced tea?'
> 
> 'Iced tea, please,' Fred said.
> 
> Mom brought the iced tea.
> 
> 'So, what are you and Peggy planning to do tonight?' she asked.
> 
> 'Oh, probably catch a movie and then maybe grab a bite to eat at the malt shop, maybe take a walk on the beach.'
> 
> 'Peggy likes to screw, you know,' Mom informed him.
> 
> 'Really?' Fred replied, his eyebrows rising.
> 
> 'Oh yes,' the mother continued, 'When she goes out with her friends, that's all they do! Screw, again and again !!'
> 
> 'Is that so?' asked Fred, incredulously.
> 
> 'Yes,' said the mother. As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!'
> 
> 'Well, thanks for the tip!' Fred said as he began thinking about alternate plans for the evening.
> 
> A moment later, Peggy Sue came down the stairs looking pretty as a picture, wearing a pink blouse and a hooped skirt, and with her hair tied back in a bouncy ponytail.
> 
> She greeted Fred.
> 
> 'Have fun, kids!' the mother said as they left.
> 
> Two hours later, a completely disheveled Peggy Sue burst into the house, a shoe missing, hair ruffled, her skirt torn, and slammed the front door behind her.
> 
> 'The Twist, Mum!' she angrily yelled to her mother in the kitchen.
> 
> 'The f**king dance is called 'The Twist !!!!'


Hey, I used to do that dance!


----------



## Lukecash12

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes we all must be punished.
> Spank me
> 
> and me!
> 
> and me!
> 
> oh yes do spank us.


As for you, I just couldn't be more proud of the forum I'm in.


----------



## Mozartgirl92

None of the alternatives apply to me, I simply came here in hope to meet people whom loves classical as much as me, there is noone whom I know IRL whom loves classical.
And I didn´t get dissapointed at all, everyone here is equally passionated as me about their favorite composers.


----------



## jurianbai

I am here because nobody knew who Brahms is ... at my office. (ok, option 3)


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## Argus

jurianbai said:


> I am here because nobody knew who Brahms is ... at my office. (ok, option 3)


Brahms is well known around my workplace. Evertime I mention Brahms it's quickly followed by someone saying 'and Liszt'. And they're not even cockney's.

Similarly, if I mention Stockhausen it's often followed by someone saying 'and Waterman'.

None of that will make much sense to non-Brits.


----------



## Taneyev

I'm here because I'm retired and unemployed, and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Head_case

> I'm here because I'm retired and unemployed, and have nothing better to do.


That's a great reason to be here! You also have impeccable taste in classical music too.

I'm not sure why I'm here. Existentially I am sure. Not sure. Am. not. Am. Am so. Not. Am.

God knows.


----------



## Tapkaara

Head_case said:


> That's a great reason to be here! You also have impeccable taste in classical music too.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm here. Existentially I am sure. Not sure. Am. not. Am. Am so. Not. Am.
> 
> God knows.


Je pense donc je ne suis pas...


----------



## Aramis

Tapkaara said:


> Je pense donc je ne suis pas...


La notion de passoire est independante de la notion de trou. Je pomp donc je suis.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aramis said:


> La notion de passoire est independante de la notion de trou. Je pomp donc je suis.


Tu es pompier?


----------



## jurianbai

Argus said:


> Brahms is well known around my workplace. Evertime I mention Brahms it's quickly followed by someone saying 'and Liszt'. And they're not even cockney's.
> 
> Similarly, if I mention Stockhausen it's often followed by someone saying 'and Waterman'.
> 
> None of that will make much sense to non-Brits.


Lucky for you, the next time I mentioned Brahms it will followed by someone asking is he like Teresa Teng? Unless you familiar with Canton-pop, this will make no sense also.


----------



## Air

jurianbai said:


> Lucky for you, the next time I mentioned Brahms it will followed by someone asking is he like Teresa Teng? Unless you familiar with Canton-pop, this will make no sense also.







I've been a fan of hers for many years. Isn't that just a little embarassing?


----------



## Head_case

Air said:


> I've been a fan of hers for many years. Isn't that just a little embarassing?


My goodness!!!! What a gorgeous voice!!

She looks so pretty too ~ singing a kind of timeless music.

That's such a gorgeous language too 

All in all - miles better than Mozart 

PS - Disclaimer for anyone who thinks I keep adding silly misplaced smilies - the smilies are not misplaced. That's just silly.


----------



## Head_case

> Lucky for you, the next time I mentioned Brahms it will followed by someone asking is he like Teresa Teng?


Oh. Brahms is nowhere as sexy


----------



## jurianbai

ha, that video must be the Eine Kleine of Mandarin/canton/hokkien pop music.And here the "Blue Danube" :






see, even overhere Brahms give me a link to Teresa Teng.


----------



## nefigah

Probably in between 2 and 3. Certainly compared to most of you, I wouldn't claim to "know a lot" about classical music, but compared to the average joe, I know a ton. There are some amazing people here, and you've really improved my life!


----------



## Aramis

Tapkaara said:


> Tu es pompier?


Je suis pompée car je crois que cela permettra d'éviter le mal.

Peut-être à cause de mon absence de pompage vous aujourd'hui un grand malheur (par exemple, un colocataire na pas commencé l'écoute de Mozart).


----------



## simeoc

I like music and playing guitars though im not dat really good.. hehhe.. trying to be good.. hope i can make it..


----------



## Roger Chambers

Sort of between #3 and #4. While I know a lot about classical music from my decade of horn playing in my youth, and years as a rank amateur pianist, and heard many European orchestras, focus now is on opera, chamber music, and music history, including irreverent analysis of various composers and musical works.


----------



## Il Seraglio

A bit of #1 and #2. I try and keep discussion within my limits, but I'm a pretty pompous person so sometimes I can't help myself, lol.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Andy Loochazee said:


> Why Are You Here On Talk Classical?


Well, for me, the answer has changed over the years. My current answer is (ahem):

♪Hier sitz' ich zur Wacht,
wahre den Hof, 
wehre die Halle dem feind:♫...

♪Ihr freien Söhne, 
frohe Gesellen,
segelt nur lustig dahin!♫








D)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andy Loochazee said:


> I am having trouble setting up a poll but I would be interested to hear which of the following situations best describes your reason for being here:
> 
> 3. I know quite a lot about classical music already but I still reckon there's a lot more that I can learn from this place from what I have seen so far by asking questions and seeking advice on best buys.


No.3 describes me best. Most of my family and friends do not listen to Classical music, so I need to find somewhere to discuss my passion. I joined at the start of the year and it's been quite interesting so far.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Seven

I'm not new but I still have aaaaaaaaalot to learn.


----------



## Toccata

Andy Loochazee said:


> I am having trouble setting up a poll but I would be interested to hear which of the following situations best describes your reason for being here:
> 
> 7. None of the above applies accurately enough to describe why I am here. Best to say that I just drifted in one day out of curiosity and have stuck around for my general amusement. I may stay a while longer yet as it seems a nice place for a chat and to see what's going on.


I am new here too. I have never previously bothered with classical music forums but a friend mentioned that this one might amuse me.


----------



## starry

I think we all know why people are here, it's because somehow (I don't know how) they have managed to get the google results to show this forum whenever anyone types in +classical music forum into google. That's why alot of beginners to classical music end up here. That's ok, although threads about 'I want a piece in a similar kind of mood to...' I find a bit boring. There are larger forums out there (maybe a couple) but a post is more likely to get lost in the many topics that might be created, so a smaller forum can still have some advantages.


----------



## Sid James

> 7. None of the above applies accurately enough to describe why I am here. Best to say that I just drifted in one day out of curiosity and have stuck around for my general amusement. I may stay a while longer yet as it seems a nice place for a chat and to see what's going on.


That's probably the closest to why I am here. I like to read other's opinions about given topics (especially C20th classical), learn about what others like & what they don't, etc. It's a good place to be online...



starry said:


> There are larger forums out there (maybe a couple) but a post is more likely to get lost in the many topics that might be created, so a smaller forum can still have some advantages.


Yes, I also like TC as it's a smaller forum...


----------



## Rafael2007

I am here because I do not have many people to talk/learn about classical music (almost nobody I know likes / know) about it.


----------



## jhar26

To discuss and learn about classical music, but mainly to get turned on to music that I otherwise would have ignored. Since I joined the forum I've bought quite a few cd's that I wouldn't have if it wasn't for the recommendation of other posters.


----------



## graaf

kind of a 6 - came here to find some help identifying a classical peace (Boccherini - String Quintet in E major, Op. 11-5, G275- Minuet, later also greensleeves), and stayed a bit...


----------



## Conor71

I dont really know anyone else who likes CM so this is a good place to come to find out what other people are listening to and what their opinions are  - I have gotten a lot of information from this forum about new Composers and good recordings and this has lead to quite a few nice discoveries and purchases!.


----------



## rojo

Hey, I remember posting this same question on a previous forum. Great topic idea! 

I'm here because classical music is what I like best, and I wish to read about it and participate in discussions about it with other humans. I've been here for quite a while now, and have no intention of going anywhere else (except MIMF, TC's sister site.) 

Oh yeah, and I'm here to help with the cleaning. 

And how about Andy? He hasn't answered the question yet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am here for the following reasons:

1. To talk about my love for Wagner as much as I want to. *Ich liebe dich, Meister!* 
2. To listen to and learn from people who know much more about the subject of this forum than I do and to be able to actually exchange opinions, something that you can't do without actually registering.
3. To get into a good fight once in a while


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I'm looking for a triad member called Lan Di. He killed my father. Revenge will be mine.


----------



## kv466

Somewhere in between 3 and 4 with a bit of the 6.


----------



## sospiro

Well this thread has whiskers on it but my answer is it was the best place to find other opera fans. 

I felt really lonely as nobody I knew was as passionate about it as me & it was fantastic to find all these other fans who felt like me.


----------



## mmsbls

Number 3 probably describes me best (although I suppose some on this forum might place me at #2). I had a very specific reason for joining - I wanted to learn more about modern music so I could eventually appreciate it more.

Since joining, I have found TC fun, interesting, and educational, _and_ I have been exposed to new composers and works that may have taken me much longer to find on my own.

And on a non-musical topic, this is the first and only forum I have ever joined. The psychology of posting is truly fascinating. I am still amazed by the tone and content of many posts both in a positive and negative way.


----------



## aleazk

To talk about classical music, to improve my english, to talk and know people of diverse countries. So far, all my goals have been achieved.  (although I still think that I need to work more on my english )


----------



## sospiro

aleazk said:


> To talk about classical music, to improve my english, to talk and know people of diverse countries. So far, all my goals have been achieved.  (although I still think that I need to work more on my english )


Your English is better than mine ... and I'm English. :lol:


----------



## Taneyev

Because I've plenty of time to spend, and I love to discuss classical with "gente como uno".


----------



## LavenderSugar

Improve my classical palate. I found a few other things that I did not expect from. This site.


----------



## Dodecaplex

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am here for the following reasons:
> 3. To get into a good fight once in a while


Bach was greater than Wagner! 
Now argue with me!
------------------------------------------------------------------

And to answer the OP, I'm mainly here to troll and to pretend as if I've read the entirety of philosophy from Laozi to Searle. Also, Wittgy was the greatest.

i'm also here to post pr0n and set up multiple accounts

including the one im currently replyin to


----------



## brianwalker

1. To see if there is a Golden Apple I haven't yet tasted. 
2. Other stuff.


----------



## Miaou

A combination of 7 and 2. Drifted in by accident, have been lurking and reading old posts for some time and seeking knowledge here. Later joined the discussion for fun.


----------



## science

Andy Loochazee said:


> 2. I am not a complete beginner but I still feel very wobbly about the subject, and aim to brush up my knowledge a lot further.


This is me.


----------



## PetrB

Because the flame wars are of a higher caliber, ergo: much more interesting and entertaining.


----------



## lou

I come here to join in rabid debates about Ballet Music....er, wait.


----------



## Vesteralen

6 or 7

I hate to be negative, but I have to be truthful. I used to be a regular at a forum (on a subject I'm no longer interested in) that was small and kind of homey. Everything there was so upbeat and positive that whenever a confrontational person drifted in they quickly got the idea and either changed their ways or moved on. I've never been able to feel at home anywhere else because the atmosphere isn't right for me. This site has been better than most, but it's still a far cry from what I like. I want to be able to share my enthusiasms without becoming a target for someone wanting to show how clever they are.


----------



## Meaghan

I joined so I would have people to talk to about music when I'm away from my music friends. That is why I post a lot during the summer and other vacations and not so much when I'm at school. But I have enjoyed getting to know people here and even have a couple who I now consider real friends. TC is a very interesting community.


----------



## Meaghan

Dodecaplex said:


> Bach was greater than Wagner!
> Now argue with me!


Apples and oranges, my good man.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I am here for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. To talk about my love for Wagner as much as I want to. *Ich liebe dich, Meister!*
> 2. To listen to and learn from people who know much more about the subject of this forum than I do and to be able to actually exchange opinions, something that you can't do without actually registering.
> 3. To get into a good fight once in a while


Do other people not know who you are yet?


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> 6 or 7
> 
> I hate to be negative, but I have to be truthful. I used to be a regular at a forum (on a subject I'm no longer interested in) that was small and kind of homey. Everything there was so upbeat and positive that whenever a confrontational person drifted in they quickly got the idea and either changed their ways or moved on. I've never been able to feel at home anywhere else because the atmosphere isn't right for me. This site has been better than most, but it's still a far cry from what I like. I want to be able to share my enthusiasms without becoming a target for someone wanting to show how clever they are.


An interesting post, _Vesteralen_. I hadn't noticed you being targeted, but then I have developed significant callouses via RMCR. I'll try to pay closer attention.

The guidelines the moderators/administrators use allow some degree of 'expressive freedom', else I wouldn't be here. However, if I have 'rubbed you the wrong way', I'd like to know about it; I am capable of self-restraint, in moderate amounts.


----------



## mmsbls

Vesteralen said:


> I want to be able to share my enthusiasms without becoming a target for someone wanting to show how clever they are.


That sentiment is very nicely worded. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Dodecaplex said:


> Bach was greater than Wagner!
> Now argue with me!


Bach composed interminable cantatas on the same old stuffy religious subjects. Wagner composed music dramas full of real feelings and fiery passions.

And to be serious, they are both great.


----------



## Vesteralen

Hilltroll72 said:


> An interesting post, _Vesteralen_. I hadn't noticed you being targeted, but then I have developed significant callouses via RMCR. I'll try to pay closer attention.
> 
> The guidelines the moderators/administrators use allow some degree of 'expressive freedom', else I wouldn't be here. However, if I have 'rubbed you the wrong way', I'd like to know about it; I am capable of self-restraint, in moderate amounts.


No, don't get me wrong, Hilltroll. The number of times I've actually felt targeted by someone on this site are few. (I've seen it happen to others, though, more often than to myself.)

I know that a lot of people actually LIKE a site that can be a bit confrontational once in a while. They like to feel their blood racing from time to time. That's fine. You just have to understand my personality type. Whenever I feel my blood racing, my reaction isn't "Oh good!", it's more like "I don't need this in my life."

I'm not looking for anyone's apology. I'm just explaining why I've cut back so greatly on my presence here. It's just the way I am.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> An interesting post, _Vesteralen_. I hadn't noticed you being targeted, but then I have developed significant callouses via RMCR. I'll try to pay closer attention.
> 
> The guidelines the moderators/administrators use allow some degree of 'expressive freedom', else I wouldn't be here. However, if I have 'rubbed you the wrong way', I'd like to know about it; I am capable of self-restraint, in moderate amounts.


Sounds to me as if you want to say whatever you want to say without fear of criticism or disagreement. that is not what forums are for.
You have to be prepared to stand by your opinions.


----------



## clavichorder

Vesteralen said:


> I know that a lot of people actually LIKE a site that can be a bit confrontational once in a while. They like to feel their blood racing from time to time. That's fine. You just have to understand my personality type. Whenever I feel my blood racing, my reaction isn't "Oh good!", it's more like "I don't need this in my life."
> .


I feel the same way, being involved in arguing tends to make me uncomfortable more and more. The worst is when you've posted something controversial and you feel like you can't leave because you are worried about who will respond with what. So I usually try not to do it as much, but overtime I forget and seem strangely attracted to the notion of proving something, then I fight again and it reminds me of why I don't like to do it.

But when I see others on the site argue, since there are other reasons for me to be here, I tend to view it more with amused detachment. There are a lot of nice and worthwhile people to talk to here, for me anyway, so I often don't pay attention to the arguments as much. Those who like to do it, aren't even necessarily flaming mad at each other, or may be enjoying it if they are.


----------



## Vesteralen

moody said:


> Sounds to me as if you want to say whatever you want to say without fear of criticism or disagreement. that is not what forums are for.
> You have to be prepared to stand by your opinions.


Thus illustrating my point exactly.


----------



## Polednice

On confrontation, I actually quite value face-to-face conflict, but am not such a fan of it happening online. I think the difference is that the online exchange is more unpredictable and is drawn out for hours or even days depending on when people respond. I have much greater control over arguments in real life.


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> Thus illustrating my point exactly.


Oh no, you can't sneak out of it that easily--you've made a point now stand by it and enlarge it. After all you have pointed the finger, now at me, bit naughty isn't it?


----------



## Taneyev

I took part on several forums and experience show that there are 2 subjects that cause ferocious fights: politics and religion. It's illogical and stupid to fight on musical subjects.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> I feel the same way, being involved in arguing tends to make me uncomfortable more and more. The worst is when you've posted something controversial and you feel like you can't leave because you are worried about who will respond with what. So I usually try not to do it as much, but overtime I forget and seem strangely attracted to the notion of proving something, then I fight again and it reminds me of why I don't like to do it.
> 
> But when I see others on the site argue, since there are other reasons for me to be here, I tend to view it more with amused detachment. There are a lot of nice and worthwhile people to talk to here, for me anyway, so I often don't pay attention to the arguments as much. Those who like to do it, aren't even necessarily flaming mad at each other, or may be enjoying it if they are.


You see the difference is that you don't go around spewing out pretentious and self-opinionated ideas therefore annoying people and spurring them into retaliation. Let you into a little secret, some of them do it on purpose so trhat they might make young and maybe vulnerable people look stupid.


----------



## moody

Odnoposoff said:


> I took part on several forums and experience show that there are 2 subjects that cause ferocious fights: politics and religion. It's illogical and stupid to fight on musical subjects.


You are quite right and don't forget the other one---VON KARAJAN.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

moody said:


> You see the difference is that you don't go around spewing out pretentious and self-opinionated ideas therefore annoying people and spurring them into retaliation. Let you into a little secret, some of them do it on purpose so trhat they might make young and maybe vulnerable people look stupid.


Got anyone in particular in mind?


----------



## moody

Andy Loochazee said:


> Got anyone in particular in mind?


You know I can't say but I am sure that you know the usual subjects perfectly well.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Meaghan said:


> Apples and oranges, my good man.


But which one is a better fruit, ma'am? Not so appley-and-orangey now, is it, ma'am?


----------



## Dodecaplex

SiegendesLicht said:


> Bach composed interminable cantatas on the same old stuffy religious subjects. Wagner composed music dramas full of real feelings and fiery passions.


Wagner was a nazi-fascist-communist-wifestealing-loanshark-payshark nazi. Bach, on the other hand, was a kind-hearted and humble individual who preached equality and universal love. Also, he was very good with the fugues while Wagner sucked with the fugues.


----------



## Polednice

Dodecaplex said:


> Bach, on the other hand, was a kind-hearted and humble individual who preached equality and universal love.


And couldn't keep it in his pants.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

moody said:


> You know I can't say but I am sure that you know the usual subjects perfectly well.


I'm afraid I don't.

Looking back at several of your posts, however, it would seem to be a fairly persistent theme of yours bitching about unspecified various members whom you think have bullied younger members based on the formers' assumed greater knowledge. I can't actually recall anything like that happening in my time on T-C, not in a big way like you make out.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Dodecaplex said:


> Wagner was a nazi-fascist-communist-wifestealing-loanshark-payshark nazi.


One can't be a nazi and a communist at the same time, those are two different camps


----------



## moody

Andy Loochazee said:


> I'm afraid I don't.
> 
> Looking back at several of your posts, however, it would seem to be a fairly persistent theme of yours bitching about unspecified various members whom you think have bullied younger members based on the formers' assumed greater knowledge. I can't actually recall anything like that happening in my time on T-C, not in a big way like you make out.


Yes, but how would you like me to specify as it would cause an obvious problem with the management. Also you must be fairly insensitive if you have noticed nothing; apart from that it is featured fairly strongly in the rules and regulations. Clavichordist also makes it pretty plain.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

moody said:


> Yes, but how would you like me to specify as it would cause an obvious problem with the management. Also you must be fairly insensitive if you have noticed nothing; apart from that it is featured fairly strongly in the rules and regulations. Clavichordist also makes it pretty plain.


I would suggest that if you have a problem with various individuals whom you think have taken up a bullying position againt other members you should take this up with the Management and let them deal with it rather than you continuing to make snide comments about unspecified individuals.

I wouldn't mind betting that if you do so the Management will tell you to mind your own business, and will do absolutely nothing by way of follow up to your complaints, precisely because there's nothing to follow up or if there was it's now a matter of history which needn't concern you.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## moody

Andy Loochazee said:


> I would suggest that if you have a problem with various individuals whom you think have taken up a bullying position againt other members you should take this up with the Management and let them deal with it rather than you continuing to make snide comments about unspecified individuals.
> 
> I wouldn't mind betting that if you do so the Management will tell you to mind your own business, and will do absolutely nothing by way of follow up to your complaints, precisely because there's nothing to follow up or if there was it's now a matter of history which needn't concern you.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


If I wan't to make comments I most certainly will and I am sure that if I go too far i will be told--officially, but not by YOU. I'm glad that you feel free to speak for the management they hardly need bother if things are in your safe hands. Of course you haven't spoken much in all these years, but you are lurking around with your little notebook.


----------



## Dodecaplex

SiegendesLicht said:


> One can't be a nazi and a communist at the same time, those are two different camps


Conservapedia begs to differ.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have no idea why I'm here.


----------



## Vesteralen

moody said:


> Oh no, you can't sneak out of it that easily--you've made a point now stand by it and enlarge it. After all you have pointed the finger, now at me, bit naughty isn't it?


Well, now that real life has given me the opportunity to check back on this thread, I'd like to respond. But, frankly, moody, I don't understand where you're coming from. On the one hand, I get the fact that one has to expect disagreement when one posts on a forum. That was true even on the other site I described in my first post. It's all a matter of the tone in which the disagreement comes. It's one thing to express a different viewpoint and it's another thing entirely to engage in provocative vituperation.

When I said, "Thus illustrating my point exactly", I meant that your post, rather than being a well-considered response calling for intelligent give-and-take with me, the original poster, was obviously designed from the start to challenge, offend and "call me out". That is "exactly" what I meant when I said "I don't need this in my life", thus "illustrating my point exactly".

I'd be very careful about calling other people "pretentious" and "bullies", if I were you.

And, by the way, if you were thinking I had you in mind when I made my original post, you are wrong. I certainly have you in mind now, though.

And, contrary to what you might think, I do not HAVE to keep sparring with you on this or any other matter. My time is my own, and I usually have much better things to do with it. Peace.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> If I wan't to make comments I most certainly will and I am sure that if I go too far i will be told--officially, but not by YOU. I'm glad that you feel free to speak for the management they hardly need bother if things are in your safe hands. Of course you haven't spoken much in all these years, but you are lurking around with your little notebook.


<_sigh_>... May I respectfully point out that the moderators/administrators have this concept called _guidelines_, and that in TC they actually follow them? When the, ah, back-and-forth becomes counter-productive but stays within the guidelines, they tend to simply close the thread.


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> Well, now that real life has given me the opportunity to check back on this thread, I'd like to respond. But, frankly, moody, I don't understand where you're coming from. On the one hand, I get the fact that one has to expect disagreement when one posts on a forum. That was true even on the other site I described in my first post. It's all a matter of the tone in which the disagreement comes. It's one thing to express a different viewpoint and it's another thing entirely to engage in provocative vituperation.
> 
> When I said, "Thus illustrating my point exactly", I meant that your post, rather than being a well-considered response calling for intelligent give-and-take with me, the original poster, was obviously designed from the start to challenge, offend and "call me out". That is "exactly" what I meant when I said "I don't need this in my life", thus "illustrating my point exactly".
> 
> I'd be very careful about calling other people "pretentious" and "bullies", if I were you.
> 
> And, by the way, if you were thinking I had you in mind when I made my original post, you are wrong. I certainly have you in mind now, though.
> 
> And, contrary to what you might think, I do not HAVE to keep sparring with you on this or any other matter. My time is my own, and I usually have much better things to do with it. Peace.


I have just looked back at what I said and I certainly can see nothing unpleasant in it. But it seems that you are very touchy , I am not interested in sparring with you in any way and the subject matter in this thread is too nebulous to bother about. I withdraw---but lastly it may have escaped your notice but I was attacked for standing up for people who feel the way you do


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> <_sigh_>... May I respectfully point out that the moderators/administrators have this concept called _guidelines_, and that in TC they actually follow them? When the, ah, back-and-forth becomes counter-productive but stays within the guidelines, they tend to simply close the thread.


You have seen most of what I have to say and I don't believe I have made an inordinate number of accusations of bullying. But this is hardly worth the effort and I do not understand why people bother to come on to forums if they dislike a little rough and tumble.
I have become aware a couple of times that I had upset someone and went out of my way to apologise. In this case I'm darned sure that I said nothing out of place.


----------



## Lenfer

Most likely option 3 however I'm really just here for the banter. :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

And now ... we return to the thread topic ... 

School yard spats just rend to derail the thread and eventually it will get locked down ... we'd rather not do that. 

We do have this marvelous Private Messaging feature (hint, hint) that can also be used for those "school yard spats". Nobody else on the board should have to endure the one on one dramas ... .


----------



## sospiro

Vesteralen said:


> I want to be able to share my enthusiasms without becoming a target for someone wanting to show how clever they are.


I think that's a great description.

The opera fans on here never made me feel foolish about my lack of knowledge & consequently I've learned so much I can hardly believe it sometimes.

Thank you


----------



## aphyrodite

For me, obviously no 1. It's been only half a year since I start gaining interest in classical music/music studies.

But I can say, ever since I've been here, I've explored a lot.


----------



## eorrific

I signed up by chance, but stayed because it's very enriching here. Got to know lots of obscure composers and compositions that never become conversation topics in real life.
For example, I've never heard a Ligeti composition before curiosity takes over when reading CoAG's obsessive posts of him.


----------



## lou

I came to learn, but have found myself spending more time in this forum section, than anywhere else. The knowledge, compassion and sincerity of folks here, seems to have done more to keep me visiting, than my desire for musical discussion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I still do not know why I am here.


----------



## Cnote11

I love classical music and signed up two years ago or so but never posted until last month, when I was inspired by Stockhausen and user "some guy" to begin posting again. I have found good company here and I feel at home with Ligeti fanatics.


----------



## Stargazer

I come here because no one I know other than myself likes classical music lol. Plus it's a great place to search for good music I haven't heard before


----------



## Moira

I fall somewhere between 2 and 3 in terms of knowledge and experience. However, that's not the reason I'm here. I joined because I came in from a concert, wrote a review, posted it on the forum where I post my reviews and then felt depressed because I will only get a response if I made a spelling mistake in the name of one of the performers, or one of my facts is outrageously wrong. Sometimes not even then. :-(

It is good to be able to say to people I heard xyz piece of music and then to be able to find feedback on it from people who know it, have played it, want to play it or just want to listen to it - or perhaps never, ever want to hear that piece of music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Stargazer said:


> I come here because no one I know other than myself likes classical music lol. Plus it's a great place to search for good music I haven't heard before


It's also a great place to search for good food that I haven't heard before and funny pictures and why Wagner is better than Brahms but *Ligeti* beats all.........


----------



## Doulton

How about: I have listened to and loved classical music all my life but have never investigated the history of it or tried to fine-tune my ear.


----------



## Morimur

OP: I've nothing better to do.

True story, bro!


----------



## Blancrocher

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm only here because it's Christmas day.


----------



## QuietGuy

I choose #4. I have a degree in composition. I don't write anymore, but I still might learn a thing or two. I might even be able to help someone. Even if neither of those is true, there are some nice people around here, and I enjoy reading their posts.


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's also a great place to search for good food that I haven't heard before and funny pictures and why Wagner is better than Brahms but *Ligeti* beats all.........


How about you had noting better to do then dig up old threads


----------



## Guest

#4 plus it's just fun to read other people's thoughts about musical and even non-musical topics.


----------



## hagridindminor

Vesteralen said:


> I want to be able to share my enthusiasms without becoming a target for someone wanting to show how clever they are.


Haha pretty much this. Its kind of frustrating where certain things are just naturally on your mind such as classical music and when you bring it up people act like its for the prime purpose of trying to come off as more intellectual from the norm


----------



## Flamme

I came, i saw, i conquered. Nuff said


----------



## Lyricus

I like the fora experience, I love classical music, and this place isn't a toxic wasteland some other places I visited.


----------



## kartikeys

I love classical music. I love to find similarly inclined people.
I write a blog and hope to find more readers here.


----------



## mstar

I can't keep my love for classical music all bottled up inside, or else it starts eating away at me. I don't know anyone who I see on a regular basis who actually listens to classical music except for my piano teacher. 

It's been like this for my whole life. It hasn't changed since I was born. Hopefully, I'll be able to move to CA soon for college, where there might be more musical diversity than where I am now.


----------



## Lukecash12

To talk classical.


----------



## aleazk

I'm here to find what life is.

So far, I found some good music, some bad music, some good people, some bad people.

Hey, maybe I found the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Vasks

Why am I here? Why, oh why?


----------



## georgedelorean

Because I've been looking to have regular interactions with more people aside from Facebook, and have more music-minded folks to talk with. Hard to do in daily life under the usual circumstances.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Originally I wanted to just talk about Classical music for first few months. When I found the Today's composers forum, I got interested and decided to try my hand at composing, and got hooked on it ever since. I'm still on the community forum looking for some weird interesting discussions (that suits my tasteless side), but it's been hard to find some lately


----------



## hpowders

I'm here on Talk Classical so I can resurrect old threads. So many to choose from.


----------



## Granate

I'm here in Talk Classical to document my journey on the genre while I listen and review recordings composer by composer. Little by little, I broathen my knowledge. Also, I can ask anything to you and hope for an answer. You are very nice people.

Maybe in the future I open a personal blog and I post all the reviews and comments. It needs time, money and personal dedication.

There was a little time the only thing I was here for was the STI thread. I miss it.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

social isolation, the same reason I do just about anything.


----------



## Xaltotun

I came here for the learning and for the love of music, but I'm starting to think that I'm staying here because of the people. You guys aren't so bad.


----------



## Triplets

My Parole Officer thought it might keep me busy


----------



## Merl

It keeps me off Pornhub


----------



## Barbebleu

Merl said:


> It keeps me off Pornhub


You wish!bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Bulldog

What I mainly do around here is copy and paste.


----------



## Ingélou

By accident - was looking for a specialist baroque forum and got it wrong. Like going to the wrong party by mistake. But after twenty minutes or so, I realised that it was much more entertaining here than where I'd meant to go.


----------



## hpowders

Merl said:


> It keeps me off Pornhub


How so? Don't you have an iPad as well as a desktop?

Simply multitask.

Works for m.......uhhh...you!


----------



## hpowders

I am here to ressurect every old thread I can find, posting directly to the original poster on each thread, to see how many OP's are still alive to answer me.

Then I will compile my results into a statistical analysis which I hope the moderators will find significant enough to make into a permanent Sticky, importantly, memorializing the hpowders name for all time, and secondarily, providing a valuable research reference tool for the TC masses.

I will need extra coffee for this one!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> I am here to ressurect every old thread I can find, posting directly to the original poster on each thread, to see how many OP's are still alive to answer me.
> 
> Then I will compile my results into a statistical analysis which I hope the moderators will find significant enough to make into a permanent Sticky, importantly, memorializing the hpowders name for all time, and secondarily, providing *a valuable research reference tool for the TC masses.*
> 
> I will need extra coffee for this one!!


This sounds very exciting.

What shall we do with this tool?


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> This sounds very exciting.
> 
> What shall we do with this tool?


You have a choice:

1. Use the tool according to the instructions that came with it.

2. Spend the rest of your life on TC's Flying Dutchman thread, "Are we back in the Middle Ages?; Will this thread ever end?; Who do I have to pay to finally get off of it?"; Bitcoin?

It's your choice.

Choose well.

You may call a friend to help you answer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I choose option #1.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> I choose option #1.


Good choice. Otherwise you would have been as Don Juan in Hell. I use glue that isn't super Sticky. Don't worry. Just enough so my name never falls down.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> Good choice. Otherwise you would have been Don Juan in Hell. I use glue that isn't super Sticky. Don't worry. Just enough so my name never falls down.


Just so.

Now, who is Pornhub? Is he/she a composer?


----------



## Annied

I'm just a dabbler when it comes to opera, I don't have the "right" kind of ear to appreciate more than a small portion of it. Like Polednice, most of my friends have little or no interest in opera. I enjoy reading about the experiences/opinions/recommendations of others here and I enjoy the friendly "open to all opinions" atmosphere on the opera board, which is the one I frequent the most.


----------



## Barbebleu

Dr Johnson said:


> Just so.
> 
> Now, who is Pornhub? Is he/she a composer?


He/she definitely is a provocateur of emotions!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Annied said:


> I'm just a dabbler when it comes to opera, I don't have the "right" kind of ear to appreciate more than a small portion of it. Like Polednice, most of my friends have little or no interest in opera. I enjoy reading about the experiences/opinions/recommendations of others here and I enjoy the friendly "open to all opinions" atmosphere on the opera board, which is the one I frequent the most.


I have a lot of friends who don't understand my passion for classical music at all. I often feel that they are the ones with "Van Gogh's ear for music" and they are the ones who are missing out. Of course if I wish to retain them as friends I would never tell them.:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Barbebleu said:


> He/she definitely is a provocateur of *emotions!*:lol:


Crikey!

I may have to undo some buttons on my cardigan!


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Just so.
> 
> Now, who is Pornhub? Is he/she a composer?


Oh wow! I wasn't wearing my reading monocle. I misread it as corncob.


----------



## Flamme

Aramis said:


> _*TO SEEK THE HOLY GRAIL *_


----------



## hpowders

Seriously though, I had gotten tired of my car forum (read-practically got thrown off), so I decided to try my luck on classical music, my favorite hobby. I did a search and Talk Classical came up and it's now almost four years later.


----------



## Annied

Barbebleu said:


> I have a lot of friends who don't understand my passion for classical music at all. I often feel that they are the ones with "Van Gogh's ear for music" and they are the ones who are missing out. Of course if I wish to retain them as friends I would never tell them.:lol:


I was in my early 40s when I first started to appreciate opera and I think I astounded a lot of my friends. (That said, I pretty much surprised myself too.) I blame it all on José Carreras.

(Love the description "Van Gogh's ear for music")


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> I am here to ressurect every old thread I can find, posting directly to the original poster on each thread, to see how many OP's are still alive to answer me.
> 
> Then I will compile my results into a statistical analysis which I hope the moderators will find significant enough to make into a permanent Sticky, importantly, memorializing the hpowders name for all time, and secondarily, providing a valuable research reference tool for the TC masses.
> 
> I will need extra coffee for this one!!


Better put the retirement funds in Starbucks stock


----------



## Barbebleu

Annied said:


> I was in my early 40s when I first started to appreciate opera and I think I astounded a lot of my friends. (That said, I pretty much surprised myself too.) I blame it all on José Carreras.
> 
> (Love the description "Van Gogh's ear for music")


The blame for me lies with my father who introduced me to the fantastic voice of Mario Lanza and in particular the films "The Great Caruso" and "Serenade".


----------



## Botschaft

To become the most despised member of this forum. Tell me when I'm there.


----------



## Merl

Dr Johnson said:


> Just so.
> 
> Now, who is Pornhub? Is he/she a composer?


No, it's a piano concerto made for one hand.


----------



## Merl

Or two hands if you're very fortunate.


----------



## Bulldog

Improbus said:


> To become the most despised member of this forum. Tell me when I'm there.


You are already there. Did you not get the notice?


----------



## Botschaft

Bulldog said:


> You are already there. Did you not get the notice?


Well, I just did.


----------

